# training in the heat?????



## trailwalker (Jan 20, 2013)

Just wondering what everyone's summer training regime consist of. Here in va it is so freakin hot. And humid!!! I don't want to push my horse too hard in this weather we are trying to condition for the old dominion endurance ride end of october.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

its been coolest summer I can remember.
I would think to train to your horses hydration level and pulse /respiration rate. If you keep tabs on those things you can get a workout without over doing it.


----------



## trailwalker (Jan 20, 2013)

@ joe4d : It has been fairly mild but I don't think were out of the woods just yet and I need to keep improving. What is the spacing of the vet checks in a 50 mile endurance ride? What is a competitive time to shoot for? I will be running the od 50 (the 30 if I feel he still is not ready for the 50)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

all rides are different, I have done 8 so far, most in the SE, I did ride ohio.
Seems the 50's I have entered had 2 vet checks, Sciotto had three. The LD's usually one. I would suspect anywhere from 12-16 miles in general. Just depends on how the loops pan out.
COmpetitive, you can look online at that race last year and see what the leaders ran. In general for an LD Id say you need to be able to hold a 7mph moving average, with your horse able to pulse down in 15 minutes. that will give you a little fudge factor. You can go a bit slower for a 50 if there are only 2 vet checks instead of 3. Your pulse down time at the end doesnt count as ride time in endurance as it does in LD.. For LD the clock stops when your horse pulses down. So you have to leave time for that.

Last couple years I was running TWH, and trying to improve, I didnt really change much with hot weather, just kept riding and kept an eye on horse vitals. I did try to get out early. But it is what it is. You ride a 50 your gonna be out on the trail for awhile. You need to train int he conditions you plan on riding in. 
Hopefully will be bringing my new horse home soon and will be getting him out on the trails. Maybe have him ready for a nov ride. How far are you from james river state park ? be doing a few days of training there in oct. Also probably get to graves mt at least once.


----------



## trailwalker (Jan 20, 2013)

I am only 20 minutes from graves. Not sure about james river
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

well then run him up an down hells trail a few times, he'll be good to go, wish I was only 20 minutes away, great place to train for the Va rides.


----------



## trailwalker (Jan 20, 2013)

We have some hilly trails here @ my house as well. I agree that hells trail and a couple more trails up there are definitely enough to get his and my pulse rate up. Its a good idea to have heels down and a handful of mane for the top of that one. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pasturepony (Jul 16, 2013)

Trailwalker, I'm in Reston, VA and training my mare too. Want to trailer up and meet for some rides? I can do 10-25 milers but my girl walks the uphills right now. I ride 2-4 times a week but mostly on the 10 mile loop at Lake Fairfax. 

I've been introduced to the sponge on a rope method and it seems to help keep them cool. I also stop my mare to let her cool down. I'm considering experimenting with electrolytes to encourage her to drink more at the beginning of the ride.


----------



## trailwalker (Jan 20, 2013)

Reston is a little far for me to go just for a ride. I plan to camp at graves mt a couple weekends here soon and would love some company. I work this weekend and have a ride planned with some friends sunday(your welcome to come)here in culpeper that depending on the route we take back is between 17 and 23 mi we ride from here to cedar mt battlefield and back. I have a sponge too. My gelding will drink at Creek crossings most of the time. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pasturepony (Jul 16, 2013)

We are camping in Cederrville State park in md next weekend if you want to join. I'll trailer most places within 1.5 hours of me or longer for camp trips. I'd be game for Graves Mtn, we did Fort Valley a few weeks ago  let me know dates. 

This weekend is out for a trailer ride for me...hubby leaving Monday so need qt with him


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

trailwalker said:


> What is the spacing of the vet checks in a 50 mile endurance ride? What is a competitive time to shoot for? I will be running the od 50 (the 30 if I feel he still is not ready for the 50)


I assume since you said you are aiming for a ride in October that you mean Ft Valley as the OD was in June (both rides are run by the Old Dominion group, as well as the No Frills event in the spring, but only the June ride is referred to as the OD).

I pulled my garmin stats for Ft Valley and the loops came in at 17, 21, and 12 miles respectively. The LD doesn't do the middle loop, so is 17 and 12. The elevation change for the 50 is about 8100 feet. As Joe suggested, you can look at the AERC records for the exact finish times, but if by "competitive" you mean top10, generally looking at 7 hours and under (ride time, so not including the holds). In the past the holds have both been 45 min.

Look forward to seeing you there!!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

you guys have got me psyched, cant wait to get my horse home and start training ! new tires on trailer, tranny back together, new calipers and pads, forgot to adjust parking brake, but ummm cant have everything, rolling out on the 13th to KY to pick him up.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

As far as the weather we have had an EXTREMELY mild summer in the southwest area of VA. To me this heat should not affect a horse even being rode lightly. 

Now, when I lived at the beach and we were looking at 105-110 degree days with 100% humidity was a little different. I used to ride 30-35 miles a day at the beach regardless of how hot or humid it was. Watch your horse and know what is normal for them. I could go all day non-stop on my app at the beach and he never had a problem. Just make sure you can get to fresh water if needed. 

A horse, just like a human, can learn to tolerate the heat and humidity but they need to be worked up to it. My favorite time of the day to work my horses is the hottest part of the day.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Joe you need to give us an update and more pics when you get Flash home. He is one gorgeous boy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

My friend Penney and I have been riding in the high 90's every weekend. It hasn't been so bad since we pass through two creeks and we douse both us and the horses in water. But I really look forward to getting to the trailer and dunking my head in a bucket of water.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailwalker (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks phantomhorse and yes it is ft valley I plan to ride in. Hope we can be in top shape by then. We will be there either way for the experience if nothing else. And yes joe keep us posted on your new horse as I know you will and maybe we can chase the devil off of hells hill soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

for those not in the know, Hells trail is an actual place, and yep its well named.. not just steep at one side, but runs along the top of a ridge too narrow to turn horse around, covered with rocks. with 1000 foot drop on both sides...
This is th epart before it got really narrow and ran along the ridge top,


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Where is hells trail? Northern VA? We have a trail not to far from us that all the locals call TA short pass and it is a wicked trail. Its a straight shot up the mountain, then you are riding on the ridge with drops on either side of you on pretty much a solid slab of rock and then a straight shot down the mountain. Its extremely rocky and there is nowhere to turn around.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

We have none of that stuff around here, at least as far as I know
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailwalker (Jan 20, 2013)

Not all the trails are that bad @ graves but that particular one will have your horse's attention on you for sure by the time you get to the top. Everyone should go a least once!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailwalker (Jan 20, 2013)

Not all the trails are that bad @ graves but that particular one will have your horse's attention on you for sure by the time you get to the top. Everyone should go a least once!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

We train in the humidity almost constantly through the summer since living in Louisiana, it's difficult to get away from it 

We just keep training, paying attention to the horses. If you ride enough, you'll know when your horse is struggling.


----------

